# Mama Rat Couldn't be Pregnant Again...Could She?



## erijdavi (Sep 29, 2015)

So I am rather concerned. My girls had litters awhile back, and I dealt with the babies fine I think. I separated the genders at five weeks, boys stay with dad and girls stay the adult females. It's only been a week or two since then and Cookie is looking very plump again. There's no way the boys matured and got her before I separated them right? And she wouldn't be this chunky so soon I would think....maybe she's retaining milk now that the babies with her don't need milk anymore? My other female, Letty is still slender...she was through the whole pregnancy and afterwards when she fed, so I don't know what to think about Cookie.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Five weeks is...possible? But unlikely, I think. She could just be plumping up. My gal Fry did after her babies.


----------



## erijdavi (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess this question is now pointless. She was pregnant again, as I woke up to 19 more babies. -.-
I am now under the belief my oh so lovely spouse was not watching her closely in her out and about time and she went to see Mo. New question. Should I remove the four teenage girls from the enclosure now, or could I wait until they become fuzzies. Cookie don't seem to mind their presence and they aren't harming the babies. Definitely going to have to donate a lot of these to the pet store. 19 babies....poor Cookie must be exhausted.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

poor girl, that is really hard on a momma to have back to back babies 

I would put the boys in a totally different room, or secure both cages so no one can get to each other in anyway. You do not want this to happen again.

I would remove mom & the babies to their own cage. I do not like the have other rats with momma. Sometimes it is fine and safe, but there is risk. And it can stress out mom. 

make sure she is getting alot of yummy extra protein because she is going to need it, this will not be easy on her body. 

I would highly suggest not giving them to a pet store  You are responsible for these babies. A pet store is going to sell them to god knows who, anyone with the money. it can be hard to find homes for so many babies, but IMO it is your responsibility as you brought them into this world. Whatever happens to them in their entire life is on you now. I'd start looking around to find them homes now. Meeting and talking to people, getting to know who the people are who will take them. It isn't 100% but it is much more likely that they will get good homes. Cragislist, facebook groups for pets or rats in your area. And be prepared to keep any you can't find homes for....


----------



## Elvis&Kellin (Oct 13, 2015)

Same thing happened to my friend. She had one accidental litter of about 15. and when they were just getting off milk she had 10 more! 
we found homes for all of them with alot of team work and she decided to find a new home for her male rat who went with one of his Sons to a new home. she kept one of the daughters to be with the momma and i kept one of the sons. 

Good luck!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There is a chance that she could have got pregnant immediatly before or after giving birth if she was still in with the male, then had delayed implantation as her body simply wasnt ready for another litter straight away.

I would seperate off the other girls for now, whilst she could be fine now they could get overly interested as things settle down and it only takes minutes for one to kill a lot of babies. Once the babies are around 4 -6 weeks you could consider moving the adult girls in together if they respond well in a free range but it is risky. I'd leave the males until 7-8 weeks


----------

